# Caad 10 2014 Black Inc build



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

I finally finished my Caad 10 I bought the frameset and built it with Sram Red 22, with FSA cockpit and seatpost, Fizik Antares seat and Fulcrum Racing Zero Nite Wheels with Continental GP4000S


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

looking good! Where'd you find the SRAM Red crankset with the green accent?

I have a similar build minus the cockpit, those wheels really rock.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It looks great! How do you like those wheels so far?


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

that's really sharp, well done.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks great!
IMHO the bike screams black cable housings and horizontally set saddle but let's not make perfect be the enemy of a killer


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

hypercycler said:


> looking good! Where'd you find the SRAM Red crankset with the green accent?
> 
> I have a similar build minus the cockpit, those wheels really rock.


The green accent on the cranks were done with some vinyl wrap paper the same one that is used to wrap cars


----------



## Centrun (Jun 16, 2015)

Sweet looking bike! Green works well with black.


----------

